# R100 Saginaw



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

what class is the stinger?


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be there again. Love that place.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> what class is the stinger?


Not Trad I bet


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Damn old school.
Did not find that class


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

shootthewhatnow said:


> what class is the stinger?


Rimfire class :mg:


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Gonna see if we can swing it!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> Rimfire class :mg:


Nope!! Rim fire is the Maveric.
Stinger is 303 or bigger


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Want to go, but need to see doc first.... :sad:

will find out if I'm damaged beyond repair (for this year anyway) this afternoon...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

You could come as my caddy!!
I'll buy the beer!:set1_rolf2:

Well some of it


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> You could come as my caddy!!
> I'll buy the beer!:set1_rolf2:
> 
> Well some of it


You can't afford me... :darkbeer:


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Want to go, but need to see doc first.... :sad:
> 
> will find out if I'm damaged beyond repair (for this year anyway) this afternoon...


What happened? I told you not to lift those heavy blackberries by yourself!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

No hiding spots under the seat this time round!
Your safe!!:banana:


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

mprus said:


> What happened? I told you not to lift those heavy blackberries by yourself!


I stopped at a stoplight in my car, the guy behind me didn't.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> No hiding spots under the seat this time round!
> Your safe!!:banana:


I'd still look through the car/truck/whatever... you aren't trustworthy anymore...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

shootthewhatnow said:


> I'd still look through the car/truck/whatever... you aren't trustworthy anymore...


There definitely needs to be a "like" comment button on this... hahahaha


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> I stopped at a stoplight in my car, the guy behind me didn't.


I hope you're ok mate


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

No place to hide stuff under the seat of a quad cab F250 buddy. Your safe this time!!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> No place to hide stuff under the seat of a quad cab F250 buddy. Your safe this time!!


You'd still find a way....


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> I hope you're ok mate


Getting there... feeling a little better sometimes at least... still not up to shooting though. As long as I'm OK for the first weekend in Aug I'll be OK.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

So..Who is going?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Getting there... feeling a little better sometimes at least... still not up to shooting though. As long as I'm OK for the first weekend in Aug I'll be OK.


Why, what's going on?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> Why, what's going on?


Shoulder muscles are all bruised/pulled... going to try something nice and light weight tomorrow, see if I can pull a reduced weight (starting at 20 lbs... seems silly, but we'll see).


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Shoulder muscles are all bruised/pulled... going to try something nice and light weight tomorrow, see if I can pull a reduced weight (starting at 20 lbs... seems silly, but we'll see).


I know what you did you pillock, I wondered what you needed to be fit early Aug for. Are you coming to the iBO worlds?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> I know what you did you pillock, I wondered what you needed to be fit early Aug for. Are you coming to the iBO worlds?


Now now... no using archaic English insults Canadians can't understand 

I want to go to the R100 in Michigan... kind of a tradition for me for the last few years... that said, yesterday didn't go well. I fired 7 arrows with a set of 34lbs limbs I have, which almost killed me... dropped to a set of 20lbs limbs, shot 7 more and fared no better. 

I will have to try again in a couple weeks...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Now now... no using archaic English insults Canadians can't understand
> 
> I want to go to the R100 in Michigan... kind of a tradition for me for the last few years... that said, yesterday didn't go well. I fired 7 arrows with a set of 34lbs limbs I have, which almost killed me... dropped to a set of 20lbs limbs, shot 7 more and fared no better.
> 
> I will have to try again in a couple weeks...


Lol, sorry old chap. I know how you feel but don't push it or you will set yourself back further. I am trying to limit my shooting to spare my arm for the trad worlds. I'd normally be shooting a 100 arrows a day, I am shooting 50 a week. It sucks but you know it makes sense.


----------



## DartonFreak (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if you're assigned teammates at these shoots? I have a group of three but not really looking to team up. Any info helps. Thanks


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

DartonFreak said:


> Does anyone know if you're assigned teammates at these shoots? I have a group of three but not really looking to team up. Any info helps. Thanks


Nope... all fun shoot all the time, no assigned groups.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

i'm going. where is everyone staying


----------



## thumbbilly (Mar 14, 2010)

I will be there along with a buddy. Can't wait!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Staying at the Ramada Inn Saginaw.
Nice place and good rates.
Ill be the guy from Ontario with the Darton shirt on:darkbeer:


----------



## thumbbilly (Mar 14, 2010)

Camping at Lake of Dreams campground.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

So how did everyone shoot


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

400 ish shooters about 15 got R1000 pin.
I was one of them.
Lots of fun had by everyone!
Friendly people and staff as always


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya my buddy n I each got a 1000 pin as well. We both had a good time n well go back again next year. We may camp next year if I get my new camper


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

What where you shooting?
Was told there where a few Canucks there but did not know who.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I shot mens hunter and my buddy shot open. We met a couple other canadians there as well. One in open and one in hunter. I think I saw u there in a Bow shop shirt if i'm correct but not positive


----------

